# extracting pipe from a shallow wel



## Dean1234 (Oct 31, 2008)

ok guys and gals, here's one for you. I need to extract about 18feet of galzined 1 1/2" pipe from the ground. My first idea was to try and use a couple of jacks and work at it a bit at a time, I don't feel like digging it all the way out unless i have to. Does anyone know of a way or a machine that can pull the pipe from the ground? looking to save myself some sore muscles.

thanks


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Is this coming out of the ground or out of a well? If it is in the ground why not just abandon it?


----------



## Dean1234 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have two points that i want to save and re use, they cost a lot. it is coming out of the ground.


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

Where is your connection 'TEE'?? I had to dig down 5' to find mine. If you can get to it and cut off the branch going to the house then you need to get a backhoe or possibly a tow truck and about 10' of 3/8 chain. Wrap a variation of a clove hitch around the pipe, hook it to the bucket or towtruck and start lifting gently. The screens get caked with dirt and calcium (looks like a big blob of concrete) and if you do get the pipe out you will have a pretty nice 6" diameter hole where the 1-1/2" pipe came out of. This is a whole lot easier on your back, but be carefull because I tipped a Deere backhoe up almost to 45 degrees the first time I did it. I was pulling to hard to fast. You have to put enough tension on the chain so the opposite end of the tracks lift off the ground about a foot and then wait. Have a beer, have a coke. The machine will set back down as it starts to loosen the pipe. After that it will come out slow and easy.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Agree with Gbud you're going to need machines. Please do NOT dig this hole. Digging below 4' require proper shoring/benching to prevent a *cave in.*


----------



## joel v. (Jan 26, 2009)

We took out about 120 ft of 1 1/2" pipe about 3 years ago. It's a 4'' drilled well about 3 ft below ground something like this.
http://www.bclaws.ca/Recon/document/freeside/--%20W%20--/Water%20Act%20%20RSBC%201996%20%20c.%20483/05_Regulations/Figure7.gif
We set a 3" pipe across the hole resting on the ground(imagine a 3'' pipe instead of the concrete lid). We took a loader tractor and hooked a chain to the pipe and pulled up about 12'. We then hung a chain from the pipe going across the hole and connected it to the pipe and let the loader down. The chain connected to the loader mustbe connected in such a way that when you let the bucket down it will slide down so you don't have to climb up there to uhook it from the pipe just to let the loader down. We did this about 10 times. It took about 2 hours, it was -30C + 50 mph winds and was labour intensive work in every way imaginable. HAVE FUN!!


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Hmmm, you did state that you are "extracting pipe from a shallow well", to me that would be a vertical run of pipe. A 1 1/2" pipe that is 18 feet into the ground sounds like a pretty good grip. What kind of ground comes to mind. This idea comes to mind as it is only 18 feet deep. Could you make up a pipe, even PVC may work, with a "jetter" on the end, and start feeding it down along side of the pipe you want to save so that this "jetter" softens the dirt somewhat? IF, and I state IF, there are threads on the exposed end could you make up some type of attachment so as to screw it onto the 1 1/2" pipe really secure, attach a chain to that, and the chain to a backhoe and use the previously stated suggestion of putting some pulling force on it and just wait a bit? I do understand you wanting to save those expensive points. Keep us posted on this one, Good Luck, David


----------

